# Merry Christmas



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas! I hope you all have a wonderful, safe, and happy day! And safe travels for anyone traveling! Merry Christmas!! :window:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Very cool! :smile: That one dog looks like he/she is praying! :wink: :grin: Very nice! :hi5:

And yes, Merry Christmas everybody!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas one & all!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Love your cute little dogs, Kylee! 

Merry Christmas from Trinity Ranch!
(And especially from Orion and Aries who consented to posing for these festive photos)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*LOVE* all the pictures , so beautiful ! 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year :grouphug:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.

Merry Christmas


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Following Kylee's lead.... MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone! Especially from Maggie Mae


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Just saw this on youtube and thought I would share in case you haven't seen it yet... Love it!!!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone from The Barreiro's.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Merry christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , I want a Boer baby now  

What a great picture !! Beautiful home  The goat on the right looks like my Bill


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hoping everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!
Better late than never  I tried to get on sooner, but have been so busy the past couple of days I didn't get the chance.

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas holiday  It went by too quickly!


----------

